# Medical Test



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I would like to know if there is any diagnostic centers in India which can do the same tests as the Australian PR medical test and give the result before we applying.?

I heard that we the Visa is rejected due to medical we don't the VISA amount (Which is a complete Loss).

The problem I am facing is I had Jaundice (Hepatitis B) 1 year ago and as per my Dr, Even if they do a test for next 2 years, My Liver(Bilirubin ) Levels will show low.

So just want to check if this would be a concern, Has anyone faced a similar Issue?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You can do the actual medical tests (required for the visa) before applying for the visa:

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/1342378-medical-status-review.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...229201-medicals-before-applying-189-visa.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1340282-medical-before-applying-visa.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...54146-medical-check-up-before-eoi-invite.html*


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> You can do the actual medical tests (required for the visa) before applying for the visa:
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/1342378-medical-status-review.html*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response KeeDa, What I understand from this is

Once I get my invite
1) I generate the HAP ID
2) I do the medicals with that
3) Once its cleared - I pay the Visa Application Fee

Is this correct or am I missing anything?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

sreejithakaz said:


> Thanks for the response KeeDa, What I understand from this is
> 
> Once I get my invite
> 1) I generate the HAP ID
> ...


Generate HAP ID, do medicals with that. By cleared I assume result is positive and nothing significant issues found.

Yes this is the way. Once you have done the medicals you can check the results here:
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Login in above link and click on "Print Information Sheet" button below

Everything will say "completed".. 

Now login into immi account, under My Health Declarations -> Under Your Name -> View Health assessment -> click

You will get "Health clearance provided – no action required" .... -- if you got this then no issues go ahead with the VISA lodgement

If in case you get something like "Further assessment required from Bupa services" dont panic... this is normal and Bupa will revert back if they didnt find any issues.

I had a medical condition and hence was referred to Bupa.. you can read about it here: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitrectomy-should-i-say-yes-medical-test.html


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Generate HAP ID, do medicals with that. By cleared I assume result is positive and nothing significant issues found.
> 
> Yes this is the way. Once you have done the medicals you can check the results here:
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> ...


Thanks a lot Anamica for the detailed explanation.


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi All,

Just one more query on Medical test, I have done the routine test here and all seems fine now, Should I declare I had hepatitis B 1 year ago?

I am asking this, because I heard that once you mention about your previous medical history, There will be a lot of test done specific to that?

Or as the current report is normal, should I just ignore and don't mention it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sreejithakaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just one more query on Medical test, I have done the routine test here and all seems fine now, Should I declare I had hepatitis B 1 year ago?
> 
> ...


Hiding wont get you anywhere if you are sure that medical tests will reveal that (You said your doctor told that it will be detected easily). PR process doesn't look for reasons to reject. It just wants to make sure that you are healthy before you arrive. If required you'll be asked for relevant tests and PR issued after confirming that you are OK now.
On the other hand, if you don't disclose now and even get the PR. If in future somehow its revealed that you had hidden the medical condition, then its a trouble.

You decide.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

of course, declare. Let there be as many additional tests and/ or longer waiting time until they are satisfied.


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hiding wont get you anywhere if you are sure that medical tests will reveal that (You said your doctor told that it will be detected easily). PR process doesn't look for reasons to reject. It just wants to make sure that you are healthy before you arrive. If required you'll be asked for relevant tests and PR issued after confirming that you are OK now.
> On the other hand, if you don't disclose now and even get the PR. If in future somehow its revealed that you had hidden the medical condition, then its a trouble.
> 
> You decide.


Thanks Sharma, I will Go ahead and disclose it.


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> of course, declare. Let there be as many additional tests and/ or longer waiting time until they are satisfied.


Thanks KeeDa, will do it


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi,
Can someone who had recently done your medicals at Apollo hospitals, chennai for SC 189 visa tell me how was the charges for each adult and child? i have booked an appointment for this sartuday. Initially they said Rs. 4000 something for adult and 2000 change for child. but later they mentioned it Rs.6500 for Adult and Rs. 2800 per child. i just want to confirm if they mistakenly are charging me the tariff for foreigners.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


----------

